# 430ex III



## echelonphoto (Jul 10, 2015)

anyone else excited about this new flash? It was like canon was reading my post a few months ago, when I requested the 430ex to come out with the radio....finally a lightweight on camera flash with its own controller...now I am in flash heaven! I use off camera flash regularly, but always rely on my on camera flash for fill...formerly used two 600 rt's , but found that this flash was too heavy for on camera use...so I had to use my 430 ex2 with a third party controller..now I can relax and have everthing working as it should with a full canon system....BRAVO!


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm ambivalent toward this. When using off camera flash, I typically use the st-e-3 on camera and the 600s in modifiers. When using the on-camera flash as the only flash, I appreciate the additional power for bounce and the 200mm zoom range.

I see what you're saying but the marginal benefit would be small to me. I do see it as a cheaper way to build a Canon RT system if one already doesn't have a 600. Factoring the power difference between the 430 and 600 takes more time when dealing with ratios.


----------



## echelonphoto (Jul 11, 2015)

I often use two modifiers off camera when in a static situation, but at weddings....its too much to worry about...so I have one external flash on an umbrella and use the one camera flash at low power for fill...works great and you can move about very quickly from one situtation to another. I do use the younguo e3rt often on the camera, esp outside, where you are using ambient for fill or your off camera light for a kicker....you should try the on camera fill approach, you will be surprised by how nice it works.


----------



## pwp (Jul 12, 2015)

echelonphoto said:


> anyone else excited about this new flash?


It's a useful yet modest update, but I think the lack of a Master setting will disappoint many. 

-pw


----------



## rado98 (Jul 12, 2015)

The extra swivel capability makes me wanna upgrade to the new 430. Not sure for me it is worth the extra AU$150 after selling my old one, it is just for chasing my girls around the house after all.


----------



## echelonphoto (Jul 12, 2015)

There IS a Master function in the radio mode...who cares about the optical....totally unreliable


----------



## bholliman (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm glad to see this, especially since its a radio master. I'll get one to use as a compact flash for bounce and fill and it might replace my ST-E3-RT as a master for my 3 600EX-RT's.


----------



## echelonphoto (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah I have yongnuo e3rt which works great with my two 600's...just got the yongnuo 600 rt and it has more power and faster recycle than the canon units...I will be getting more and then use the little 430 on camera for mild bounce.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 15, 2015)

I currently shoot with a set up of pocket wizard Plus IIIs and 580EX IIs, but when I eventually make the leap to 600EX-rts(it'll happen eventually with canon's awesome tech, I have no doubt) I'm definitely going to buy a 430ex III-rt for my on-camera trigger. The fact that it has an AF-assist light and can be a radio master makes me definitely want to buy one, it's a perfect solution.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 15, 2015)

bholliman said:


> I'm glad to see this, especially since its a radio master. I'll get one to use as a compact flash for bounce and fill and it might replace my ST-E3-RT as a master for my 3 600EX-RT's.



I'll get one as a master too. The AF assist beam is my main reason. That's something the ST-E3-RT is lacking in.


----------

